# Giving away a YJ YuLong V2 M to keep spirits up!



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2020)

The Coronavirus is having a big impact on society, and things have been feeling dark. To counter this, I want to put a little more positivity into the world!
I will be giving away a brand new YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3. To enter the giveaway, simply reply with one good thing that's happened to you in the past week. I'll read every reply, and one week from today I will randomly choose a winner.

Notes:
- You can only win if your account was created _before_ the creation of this post. This is to make sure nobody enters multiple times via extra accounts.
- You can post multiple times (eg. to reply to others), but you will only be entered once.

Good luck


----------



## WillPepe (Mar 21, 2020)

I was playing when suddenly a man calles Marselo says me "i wanna marry with your ****ing mamá" xd


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

I got my first sub 20 OH single, then another a dozen solves later


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Good thing: I found out I'm good at MM2 and am a WR semi-god

Bad thing: Still can't beat your flipping record in story mode -_-


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 21, 2020)

I learned 4BLD 2 days ago! I have done 10 attempts, still waiting for a success though.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 21, 2020)

I finally got a sub-10 single. It was full-step!!!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a 3x3 pb average. I already have a Yulong v2, so don't pick me to win.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 21, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> I finally got a sub-10 single. It was full-step!!!


Please don't pick me as well. I already have a black Yulong V2 M


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I got my first sub 20 OH single, then another a dozen solves later


To be honest I don’t really need a Yulong v2, but I’m hoping to give it to either my brother or one of my friends who is sort of semi cubing.


----------



## AGuy27 (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a new 3x3 PB for both single and average,


----------



## brododragon (Mar 21, 2020)

I went to the beach.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

I’ll keep a list of whose entered.

@PetrusQuber
@fun at the joy
@ProStar
@AGuy27
@brododragon
@Roman
@CrispyCubing
@Etotheipi
@WoowyBaby
@Nuuk cuber
@Owen Morrison
@KW24
@NevEr_QeyX
@cuber314159
@Sowrduk
@ari(a cuber)
@GenTheThief
@alexiscubing
@Milo Black
@xcross
@147 Cubing
@Dylan Swarts
@AbsoRuud
@wearephamily1719
@rubik2005
@Daxton Brumfield
@Ordinarycuber
@NacksSnack
@ketchupcuber
@PingPongCuber
@Cubinwitdapizza
@Capcubeing
@Micah Morrison
@Owen Morrison
@KingCanyon
@TipsterTrickster
@GabrielHotter
@Yogicat
@insert—-name (my phone turns two dashes into one long dash :/)


----------



## brododragon (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll keep a list of whose entered.
> 
> @PetrusQuber
> @fun at the joy
> ...


@WillPepe joined after the giveaway started, so he/she can't enter.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> @WillPepe joined after the giveaway started, so he/she can't enter.


Ah yes, true. Also his only message appears to be in this.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll keep a list of whose entered.


I'm already keeping track, but thanks for the support


----------



## Roman (Mar 21, 2020)

I've learnt to juggle 4 balls (or, well, cubes).


__
http://instagr.am/p/B99UNQKKJGO/


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 21, 2020)

Aerma said:


> The Coronavirus is having a big impact on society, and things have been feeling dark. To counter this, I want to put a little more positivity into the world!
> I will be giving away a brand new YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3. To enter the giveaway, simply reply with one good thing that's happened to you in the past week. I'll read every reply, and one week from today I will randomly choose a winner.
> 
> Notes:
> ...


I recently learned M2 for edges and now i'm more motivated to practice blind.
Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2020)

Roman said:


> I've learnt to juggle 4 balls (or, well, cubes).


That's super cool! I tried to learn how to do 4, but I wasn't committed enough to practicing it.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 21, 2020)

My mom made chocolate pancakes.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 21, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> My mom made chocolate pancakes.


That's a good way to start the day.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 21, 2020)

I beat Tommy Kiprillis in an FMC scramble!

He’s one of the best FMCers in the world.

My result was 21 moves on that scramble and he got 24.


----------



## gruuby (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a new best 3x3 single yesterday.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> My mom made chocolate pancakes.



I had blueberry this morning


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a 9.5 color neutral average of 5 yesterday!


----------



## KW24 (Mar 21, 2020)

I got some of my first sub 30 singles consistently.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 21, 2020)

Coronavirus has forced me inside and I was able to put up some shelves in my room for all my cubes, which before had been all stuffed into my desk drawers. I like the look of my collection sitting on it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 21, 2020)

I still managed to do a parkrun course despite parkruns all being cancelled.


----------



## Sowrduk (Mar 21, 2020)

I got a sub 40 4x4 ao5 on Friday! It was really nice with 2 counting 38s.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 21, 2020)

got back to roux and got fast with it


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2020)

Because school got shifted to online, I've had a little bit more time to work with ZBLL and drill/learn cases.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

Sowrduk said:


> I got a sub 40 4x4 ao5 on Friday! It was really nice with 2 counting 38s.


with my cube lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

started to get into 5x5 and got a yuchuang v2m!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> started to get into 5x5 and got a yuchuang v2m!


I'm sorry, I know your username is "Alex is Cubing" but because of the lack of spaces or capitals I keep reading it as "Alexis Cubing" xD
Good job with the 5x5 though!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 21, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm sorry, I know your username is "Alex is Cubing" but because of the lack of spaces or capitals I keep reading it as "Alexis Cubing" xD
> Good job with the 5x5 though!


haha yeah lol


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 21, 2020)

i was able to finish learning the pi+swirl perm ns cases because i have more free time


----------



## xcross (Mar 21, 2020)

Aerma said:


> The Coronavirus is having a big impact on society, and things have been feeling dark. To counter this, I want to put a little more positivity into the world!
> I will be giving away a brand new YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3. To enter the giveaway, simply reply with one good thing that's happened to you in the past week. I'll read every reply, and one week from today I will randomly choose a winner.
> 
> Notes:
> ...


I found my lost cubes in the gym I go to alot untouched with a note saying "Dont lost your stuff next time"


----------



## brododragon (Mar 22, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm sorry, I know your username is "Alex is Cubing" but because of the lack of spaces or capitals I keep reading it as "Alexis Cubing" xD
> Good job with the 5x5 though!


What?! I thought it was Alexis!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 22, 2020)

haha


----------



## 147 Cubing (Mar 22, 2020)

i learnt ortega method in less than fifteen minutes and my 2x2 average went down to 4 seconds


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 22, 2020)

Got 24/26 MultiBlind, best attempt of the year so far and PB2, 2nd over 20P. Started doing 8pack memo too on that attempt so very happy. This was 2 days ago.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 22, 2020)

I got a 4:05 minute 3BLD solve crushing my previous PB of 4:59.

I also did a 4 cube solve while holding plank position.


----------



## fortissim2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Roman said:


> I've learnt to juggle 4 balls (or, well, cubes).
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B99UNQKKJGO/


Cool, I started juggling 1 month ago and I'm starting to juggle 4 balls (and a bit of Mill's Mess and Shower) consistently!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Cool, I started juggling 1 month ago and I'm starting to juggle 4 balls (and a bit of Mill's Mess and Shower) consistently!


Are you entering?


----------



## Konstantinos (Mar 22, 2020)

Well today I got a 3x3 pb with ll skip


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

Konstantinos said:


> Well today I got a 3x3 pb with ll skip


Sorry, you can’t join the giveaway now, since you joined after the creation of the thread.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 22, 2020)

Breaking lots of PBs!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2020)

Konstantinos said:


> Well today I got a 3x3 pb with ll skip





PetrusQuber said:


> Sorry, you can’t join the giveaway now, since you joined after the creation of the thread.


Yeah, it's to prevent people from making multiple accounts to enter. I'm 99% sure the first reply to this thread was such an account. If you're a genuine account/person then I apologize, but this probably won't be the last time I do a giveaway like this


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 22, 2020)

I got the GAN Play and my PB went down to 11.73. New Mo3, Ao5, and Ao12!


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Mar 22, 2020)

i got a pb ao12 on 3x3


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Mar 23, 2020)

Get to grind Minecraft and cubes for like 5 hours a day!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> I got the GAN Play and my PB went down to 11.73. New Mo3, Ao5, and Ao12!


It doesn't count if you use the GAN Play to time yourself. Official times use the stackmat, which adds time to pick up and dropping the cube. The GAN Play doesn't add these times. Nonetheless, good job on your times!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> It doesn't count if you use the GAN Play to time yourself. Official times use the stackmat, which adds time to pick up and dropping the cube. The GAN Play doesn't add these times. Nonetheless, good job on your times!


If it's an at-home solve, why does it matter? Their unofficial PBs don't affect anybody else so I say let them do what they want.


----------



## NacksSnack (Mar 23, 2020)

Ohhh I want this!


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> It doesn't count if you use the GAN Play to time yourself. Official times use the stackmat, which adds time to pick up and dropping the cube. The GAN Play doesn't add these times. Nonetheless, good job on your times!


It gives a more accurate picture of your time, so I say count it.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 23, 2020)

I broke my pb by a 100th of a second bringing it down to 8.87 and it was FULL STEP
by the way i think this is a great way to lift peoples spirit thanks


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 23, 2020)

I got a 10.69 3x3 PB yesterday!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 23, 2020)

I learned how to do some tricks on a tech deck lol.


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 23, 2020)

Well thank you for teying to keep everyone happy somthing good that happend to me this week is being able to se my friend for the first time in a while because of the quarinteen and we cubed togther


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> Well thank you for teying to keep everyone happy somthing good that happend to me this week is being able to se my friend for the first time in a while because of the quarinteen and we cubed togther


I'm happy to do it! And I get that, the hardest part of the quarantine for me is being separated from my girlfriend and other friends... it doesn't help that people are saying this could very well last until August or later. I love my parents, but dang I wish I could hang out with somebody of my own age


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 23, 2020)

Same I’m going to go mad soon if I stay stuck in this house with the same people for months.


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm happy to do it! And I get that, the hardest part of the quarantine for me is being separated from my girlfriend and other friends... it doesn't help that people are saying this could very well last until August or later. I love my parents, but dang I wish I could hang out with somebody of my own age


yeah its hard i hope it does not last too my birthday with my friends got cancelled Oof


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah my birthday is 22nd May I‘m not having a big birthday party oooof.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah my birthday is 22nd May I‘m not having a big birthday party oooof.


My birthday is april 14th but as long as we are not totally locked down I can go to an awesome disc golf course which should be fun.


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 23, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Aerma, post: 1356190, membro: 41312"]
O Coronavírus está tendo um grande impacto na sociedade, e as coisas estão parecendo sombrias. Para combater isso, quero colocar um pouco mais de positividade no mundo!
Vou oferecer um novo YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3. Para participar da oferta, basta responder com uma coisa boa que aconteceu com você na semana passada. Vou ler todas as respostas e, daqui a uma semana, vou escolher aleatoriamente um vencedor.

Notas:
- Você só pode ganhar se sua conta foi criada _antes_ da criação desta postagem. Isso é para garantir que ninguém entre várias vezes por meio de contas extras.
- Você pode postar várias vezes (por exemplo, para responder a outras pessoas), mas será inserido apenas uma vez.

Boa sorte 
[/CITAR]
Hello, my name is Gabriel, I'm from Brazil and I'm 19 years old. as much as you said that new forum members cannot participate I will try my luck right? Well I always lived in the countryside, I recently moved to the big city to study at college, and with that I had to leave my mother and my two brothers behind, the cube has been helping me a lot to overcome the longing and once while the sadness to be "alone". I currently use a cyclone boys, he is very good and I have an attachment to him already, however I am getting better every day and he is getting limited with time. a new one would suit me well agr but i am not able to have many expenses because i already have many expenses. Thanks for reading and good morning!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> The Coronavirus is having a big impact on society, and things have been feeling dark. To counter this, I want to put a little more positivity into the world!
> I will be giving away a brand new YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3. To enter the giveaway, simply reply with one good thing that's happened to you in the past week. I'll read every reply, and one week from today I will randomly choose a winner.
> 
> Notes:
> ...


I finally can solve cubes (almost) as fast as I used to


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

GabrielHotter said:


> Hello, my name is Gabriel, I'm from Brazil and I'm 19 years old. as much as you said that new forum members cannot participate I will try my luck right? Well I always lived in the countryside, I recently moved to the big city to study at college, and with that I had to leave my mother and my two brothers behind, the cube has been helping me a lot to overcome the longing and once while the sadness to be "alone". I currently use a cyclone boys, he is very good and I have an attachment to him already, however I am getting better every day and he is getting limited with time. a new one would suit me well agr but i am not able to have many expenses because i already have many expenses. Thanks for reading and good morning!



se eu acho que um usuário é legítimo, permitirei que ele participe da oferta.
Estou feliz que o cubo esteja trazendo alegria para você!
Sinto muito pela minha gramática ruim, estou usando o Google Tradutor.


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 23, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Aerma, post: 1356529, membro: 41312"]
se eu acho que um usuário é legítimo, permita que ele participe da oferta.
Estou feliz que cubo esteja trazendo alegria para você!
Sinto muito pela minha gramática ruim, estou usando o Google Tradutor.
[/CITAR]
Eu achei este fórum hj, aqui no Brasil não temos fórum dedicado a cubo mágico. Sou legítimo, se possível for gostaria de concorrer ao seu prêmio.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

GabrielHotter said:


> Eu achei este fórum hj, aqui no Brasil não temos fórum dedicado a cubo mágico. Sou legítimo, se possível for gostaria de concorrer ao seu prêmio.



Eu adicionei você à lista, em cinco dias vou escolher aleatoriamente um vencedor


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 23, 2020)

I have had some extra free time because of school being cancelled.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 23, 2020)

I've been learning a lot of algs lately. Not much has really changed in my life, I'm an introvert and take online classes, so I only really leave the house to go to competitions anyway (and when my parents make me go on walks and on some errands). However my mindset has changed and even though I'm still doing what I usually do, everything feels different.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I've been learning a lot of algs lately. Not much has really changed in my life, I'm an introvert and take online classes, so I only really leave the house to go to competitions anyway (and when my parents make me go on walks and on some errands). However my mindset has changed and even though I'm still doing what I usually do, everything feels different.


What kind of algs have you been learning?

Also, I'm going to post here as well, but I'm not going to enter myself into the giveaway:
I've had a lot more time to practice ZBLL. I was able to spend Saturday challenging myself to learn the full U set (all 72 algorithms) in one day, and I succeeded! So I now comfortably know 200 ZBLL algorithms, or about 47% of ZBLL.
Getting through each school day is also a lot easier online. Not being able to see my friends or girlfriend hurts, but once this quarantine is over and I'm able to see them all again, I can't imagine how good it'll feel. I'm trying to keep my head up and stay positive, sorta why I'm doing this giveaway 

Reminder that the giveaway ends on Saturday, so keep this thread alive!


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 23, 2020)

Então, eu tenho conhecimento para usar o método ( F R I D R I C H) por enquanto, esses outros métodos têm apostilas?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> What kind of algs have you been learning?
> 
> Also, I'm going to post here as well, but I'm not going to enter myself into the giveaway:
> I've had a lot more time to practice ZBLL. I was able to spend Saturday challenging myself to learn the full U set (all 72 algorithms) in one day, and I succeeded! So I now comfortably know 200 ZBLL algorithms, or about 47% of ZBLL.
> ...


I'm learning skewb NS cases, and I'm planning on re-learning square-1 csp and maybe pll+1! Good luck with ZBLL, also 72 3x3 algs in 1 day wow, the most i've ever done in a day was 42... and that was for 2x2 lol.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2020)

Remember, the giveaway ends on Saturday


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 26, 2020)

Espero que eu ganhe   estou ansioso pelo sorteio! ^_^


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Remember, the giveaway ends on Saturday


Bump. Last chance!

Sponsored by BrodoBumpers Inc.


----------



## Yogicat (Mar 27, 2020)

I got myself a new sub-30 3x3 PB. To celebreate, I cooked myself a decent dinner, ate it and went to bed.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 27, 2020)

Has it ended?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Has it ended?


No, it ends tomorrow.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> No, it ends tomorrow.



It depends on which timezone @Aerma is in, it's possible it's already tomorrow there(it's Friday where I am)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It depends on which timezone @Aerma is in, it's possible it's already tomorrow there(it's Friday where I am)


Clearly, she’s a shiny mewtwo living in the galar region without anybody locating her.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Clearly, she’s a shiny mewtwo living in the galar region without anybody locating her.



Oh crap, they don't run on earth time there. Maybe she's talking about Friday, Machbuk 91, 91458. And a day could be as much as 999999999999999999999999999999999^999999999 of our hours. WILL THIS GIVEAWAY EVER END??


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh crap, they don't run on earth time there. Maybe she's talking about Friday, Machbuk 91, 91458. And a day could be as much as 999999999999999999999999999999999^999999999 of our hours. WILL THIS GIVEAWAY EVER END??


Precisely the probability blue, from the alphabet.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Precisely the probability blue, from the alphabet.



Nah, I'd say the probably is closer to kanuguhpuk


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah, I'd say the probably is closer to kanuguhpuk


Fhiwkq

That was remembered by my keyboardfrom when I spammed it before I said that I would get fired. It's the first Google result.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It depends on which timezone @Aerma is in, it's possible it's already tomorrow there(it's Friday where I am)


It ends in 19 hours


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 27, 2020)

Só digo uma coisa. Hoje eu não vou conseguir dormir. Muito ansioso! Haha


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm not really expecting to win, I just needed somewhere to complain about your times on MM2  tbh, I'd never heard of a YJ Yulong V2 until you made this thread XD


----------



## Insert---Name (Mar 28, 2020)

I became sub 25 with roux!
To add more details i just recently switched from CFOP to roux about 2 weeks ago


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm not really expecting to win, I just needed somewhere to complain about your times on MM2  tbh, I'd never heard of a YJ Yulong V2 until you made this thread XD


How have you not heard of it? It's the best budget magnetic speed cube!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> How have you not heard of it? It's the best budget magnetic speed cube!



I bought my GTS3 when I was averaging ~30-35, and I had only researched the top line cubes(falling into the "I need the best cube" trap). I haven't been cubing long enough to have caught up on all the puzzles, especially budget


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2020)

About 1 hour left!


----------



## brododragon (Mar 28, 2020)

Final Count Down Inserted


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> *Insert Final count down*



*realizes the song isn't long enough*


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 28, 2020)

can not wait s2


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

27 minutes!


----------



## Master_Disaster (Mar 28, 2020)

Just in time.

A friend of mine started cubing and now we can compete against each other. That's a good compensation because my first cubing tournament was canceled


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 28, 2020)

it is so close. XD


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

<15 min


----------



## brododragon (Mar 28, 2020)

Final Count Down Inserted

Lol we're all very hyped about a extremely budget cube giveaway.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

It's done!

Right?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's done!
> 
> Right?


Should've been done around 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Should've been done around 10 minutes ago.



*jeopardy song*


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2020)

I ran the random name picker! The winner is...

...

@Capcubeing !!!

Thank you to everyone for participating, this has been fun! Keep an eye out in the future, this won't be the last time I do a giveaway here.
@Capcubeing , DM me with your address and whether you want a black or stickerless YuLong V2 M and I'll order it for you


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats @Capcubeing!!


----------



## GabrielHotter (Mar 28, 2020)

Não foi desta vez. :/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats to @Capcubeing !


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 28, 2020)

what time does it end?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> what time does it end?



its over already, Capecubeing won


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats [mention]Capcubeing [/mention] ! 

Also huge thanks to [mention]Aerma [/mention] for doing this, it was really great of you to do this to help everyone.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 28, 2020)

congrats!!


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 29, 2020)

Congrats! Glad to see you doing this @*Aerma*


----------



## AGuy27 (Mar 29, 2020)

Congrats to Capecubing!


----------

